# deformed corn



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a lil baby corn only 2 months old,he has a few lumps in is body which i was told he was born with,he hasnt eaten since iv had him in 5-6 wks,im trying to feed him pinkys...iv been told to mince the pinky..im very worried as i dnt want to lose him..any ideas guys? x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry - I don't keep snakes but it doesn't sound too good. Why don't you post this in the snake section - I'm sure you'd get more replies.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

hi, 

have you tried warming or brainingor scenting the pinkie?if so and it still won't eat get a chick and defrost it. remove a leg and remove its foot as well. try feeding the chick thigh to your corn. if its nice and warm it may take it.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

cheers guys..yer i have thought of braining it but may get my bf to do it yuk! il try the chick! x


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

sad news guys..peetree died today  very very very sad. x


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

shonny said:


> sad news guys..peetree died today  very very very sad. x


O dear, sorry to hear that. Sounds like the little one was doomed from the start. Honestly cant believe someone sold you a deformed corn and obviously deformed to the point of being unable to eat


----------



## piercingqueen (Jul 28, 2009)

shonny said:


> sad news guys..peetree died today  very very very sad. x


oh i am soo sorry to hear this, i agree it was wrong of someone to sell you a deformed corn in the first place.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry for you, and sorry for the little one. :-(


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss, i dont suppose you have thought about questioning the store you got it from. and probably the last thing you want to hear but have you thought about another snake yet?


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks guys ur all so sweet! a lil boy gave him to me as no1 would buy him,i cudnt turn him down just because he was deformed and really wanted to try n save him. 
yeah ppl wer saying to me dnt get to atatched as he prob wont last the week...well he lasted a month n a half,i just hope he ddnt suffer bless him. x


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss babe


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks sweety x


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, and sorry that your loving ministrations over the last few weeks didnt work.

RIP PeeTree


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

its awful when pets pass away. i had the same thing as you but mine wasnt deformed, he was the size of a newborn or not much bigger, but he was 2! I tried to get him on the right path, but i was fighting a losing battle too, i was so upset when the little one died. 


RIP


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry to read about your loss.
its never easy.
R.I.P little peetreeeace:


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

thank u every1 for ur kind words,yes it felt like i was fighting a losing battle also..but there was no way i was giving up on him  he now has his own little flower on the roof terrace x x


----------

